
CEOs of Seattle area’s biggest companies: We need more middle-class housing - jseliger
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/real-estate/ceos-of-seattle-areas-biggest-companies-we-need-more-housing-for-the-middle-class/
======
randyrand
If there’s a demand, you can bet someone will provide the supply. That’s
probably the thing capitalism excels best at.

Seattle may just need to open up their housing market more to market forces.

